
Peter Reinhardt on Finding Product Market Fit at Segment - vyrotek
https://blog.ycombinator.com/peter-reinhardt-on-finding-product-market-fit-at-segment/
======
tim333
Not many comments on the startup school stuff this time around. There was some
discussion on his similar talk Mar 17

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14368536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14368536)

